
Show HN: Hoodie App is Men's Clothing in Two Taps - pkrein
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hoodie-mens-clothing-in-two/id822613531?mt=8
======
JoshGlazebrook
I have a hard time believing there is a large group of people that are this
lazy as well as careless with money that they would use this for their
clothing.

> All purchases are final, absolutely no returns will be accepted. We're both
> too lazy to deal with that.

To me, that just sounds like you don't even care about the customer. But that
could just be me as I actually do care about being happy with something I've
bought with my own money.

I just don't see this as something that will take off. Especially as men are
becoming more fashion aware.

~~~
viraptor
> Especially as men are becoming more fashion aware.

That's a fairly broad generalisation about men. Different people care about
different things. Some are happy to wear anything comfortable, some care about
the choice.

There may be a big enough niche for people who really don't care about clothes
as long as they aren't bad. I would happily do that for food for example... I
know many people care deeply about food and like to cook, but if someone let
me just exclude food I hate and shipped a randomised meal every day at a
reasonable price, I'd be a happy customer.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I know many people care deeply about food and like to cook, but if someone
> let me just exclude food I hate and shipped a randomised meal every day at a
> reasonable price, I'd be a happy customer.

[https://campaign.soylent.me/soylent-free-your-
body](https://campaign.soylent.me/soylent-free-your-body)

Yes, I know, not exactly randomized meals. Baby steps.

~~~
calbear81
Do you mean cooked or just the ingredients and what would be a fair price to
you? I'm building a product in this space and am interested in your thoughts.

~~~
viraptor
Cooked, ready. I see the whole preparing/eating process as a waste of time
every day. Fair price? I guess slightly above the "ready meal" boxes from
supermarkets, but also a bit higher quality.

I never heard of gobble before and quite like the idea. The only thing I'd ask
for (can't see it on their overview) is define the ingredient likes/dislikes
rather than cuisine style. So something like "shellfish: not at all; beans:
great; ...".

------
razvanr
Hi from [https://www.twotap.com](https://www.twotap.com) :) You can enable
this for 100+ retailers -- [https://twotap.com/supported-
stores](https://twotap.com/supported-stores) \-- with full return support too.

~~~
carbocation
Will you be enforcing your trademark?

~~~
razvanr
Minimally (i.e. small logo).

------
jamiequint
This seems like something that will only work for someone who views clothing
as 100% utilitarian and does not care about how they look. The sizing, fit,
and style aspects are really hard to do right for clothing where people care
about their style and other players seem to have shipping basics on-demand
nailed down. (e.g. MeUndies, ManPacks - although none seem to have a mobile
app so maybe you can just compete on user acq. in that channel)

1\. I don't know of any brand of jeans that sells for $40-80 that fits well
and looks good. (I'd say Flint & Tinder is the closest and they come in at
$105)

2\. How do you size tees, tee sizing varies widely across brands? How does
jean sizing work, are the jeans bootcut, straight leg, slim straight? (you
also have 35's as a waist size which basically nobody but Bonobos produces)

3\. Are you matching the shoes to my style somehow (or the other clothes you
are sending) or are they just some random pair of shoes?

4\. How are undershirts and t-shirts different?

5\. Are you shipping me sneakers or shoes? If shoes are they oxfords? desert
boots? something else? If anything but sneakers are you shipping dress socks
to go with them or are you still shipping athletic socks?

~~~
kin

      I don't know of any brand of jeans that sells for $40-80 that fits well and looks good. (I'd say Flint & Tinder is the closest and they come in at $105)
    

I know HN's not the place for fashion advice but shop at Uniqlo. High quality
affordable Japanese denim with free hemming on-site.

~~~
chriogenix
20Jeans is also good and has fairly high quality clothes. Most of the Jeans
are in the $20-30 range.

~~~
jamiequint
Interesting! Those actually look really nice (the $65 ones).

Looks like another brand that only enables this pricing by going direct-to-
consumer though. Unfortunately that makes them impossible to buy from as a 3rd
party reseller (their model doesn't support markups wholesalers would need so
these kind of companies generally do not sell to wholesalers)

------
avalaunch
Those prices are about 3x what I would normally pay for basic, casual
clothing. I'm from Cincinnati though, so perhaps everything is a lot more
expensive elsewhere, or maybe I'm just really cheap.

I don't like shopping much, but if I'm not being picky, it doesn't take very
long to get in and out of a store, so even disregarding the price, this isn't
that appealing to me. It might be more appealing if the app promised to make
me look good without the effort of shopping. Just because I'm feeling lazy
doesn't mean I want the person picking out my clothing to be lazy too. Keep
the simplicity of the app, but go the extra mile for me. Take my sizes, but
also get my age, a few snapshots, my general taste in clothing, and then
really tailor your picks to me. That's something I might pay a premium for.

~~~
cocoflunchy
Maybe try Bombfell? [http://www.bombfell.com/](http://www.bombfell.com/)

It's too expensive for me, but they do what you describe.

~~~
avalaunch
That looks almost exactly like what I was describing. Thanks for pointing it
out.

I would probably be willing to try it except for the fact that it's
subscription based. If I forget to cancel my subscription after the first
month (which I will) I will either end up with more clothing than I want or
the hassle of having to return the clothing.

------
elliott34
Wait so you can't buy hoodies? Uninstalled.

------
jasonlotito
So...

* No way to edit sizes

* No way to go back

* Login doesn't save credentials.

* No hoodie

* No sizes for shirts

So, basically, an app built in a weekend. Grats on that, but you really need
to put more work into it. It's still fairly raw, and the lack of quality
pretty much doesn't instill much trust in paying for things that are fairly
high in price for something I "hate" to shop for.

~~~
pkrein
Indeed, it's an early version, and really appreciate your feedback on what
you'd like to see. Thanks!

~~~
jasonlotito
I like the idea. I just think it needs work. As such I've left the app
installed. :)

------
lostlogin
Hit the link from this on my phone. It sends me to the App Store but never
loads (I'm in NZ - I suspect I can't get the app). Double tap back to the HN
app and it loads and instantly redirects back to the non-loading App Store.
Had to force quit the HN app to get out of the nasty loop.

------
leobelle
Pretty interesting idea, good luck! Customer service and returns are pretty
important though.

------
tyrelb
can we Show HN the actual web site vs. an app?

[http://gethoodie.com/](http://gethoodie.com/) \- offline

~~~
pkrein
woop, fixed thanks.

